# Double Your Pleasure, Double Your Fun!



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Went out today with Chris, aka theflyingburrito, to scout out some new territory in Choctawhatchee. We had a solid day putting a few nice trout and some good reds in the boat. Had a redfish popping behind my topwater 5 or 6 times and then finally connected to it about 10 feet from the boat. While I was reeling it in I felt a pop and thought one of the treble hooks had come loose but the fight got a lot heavier and the red stopped making runs. Got it to the boat and was shocked to see a 2nd red that had hooked up on the free treble hook...a 6 lb and a 5 lb on one lure!!! 




























Oh, and thanks a lot Chris for a great net job!!!!:clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

If it had happened to anybody else I would have called it lucky!!!

Great report and pics Blake!!!!


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

thats insane...NIce Catch!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Potential Tournament Win in "One Cast"....

Nice Report..


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

And to think I'm happy as hell when I catch ONE slot red...........:clap


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

That's amazing. great job man :clap:clap:clap


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Bryson13 (10/4/2009)*And to think I'm happy as hell when I catch ONE slot red...........:clap


purty much.. nice catch there


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

i was fishing at johnnson beach on day with my buddy joe oneday he was fightinga big red fish the fish then while already hooked ate my bait and we fought the fish together and it made one hell of a mess of our power pro but it was a great sight to watch a red fish eat a bait while it was hooked up :usaflag


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

Way to GO!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

Way to GO!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Way to go Blake! You did better in one cast then I've done in 8 ECRC tournaments casting all day...


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I've done that with Blues on the Atlantic side of Florida many times when they are fired up in big schools off the beach. 



But to do it with reds... man, you are a lucky punk. I'd call that a successful scouting trip.



Alex


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

That's pretty awesome! I've never seen that before with reds....CONGRATS! :clap


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Early fall has always been productive for me with topwater lures. Last year at this time I did the same thing except I caught 3 at one time. I hooked up on topwater and as I was reeling in I saw a few reds following behind so I cast out an exude grub and hooked up, and then when I looked back at my topwater a 2nd red had hooked up...landed all three 4 pounders (no pictures or eyewitnesses to prove this fish story, though) 

And Jimmy, that goes for two of us about the ECRC tournaments...kind of makes me a little mad!!!


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

That was a fun trip. When you brought those fish up it seriously looked like the one in the back was just following the other one up. Oh and no problem on the helping you land the fish, as I recall my rod was bowing over too!


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Man thats great! Congrats! I'm with Jimmy wishin I could pull that off in a tourney!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

That is awesome. 

:bowdown


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Now thats one for the books!!! :clap:clap


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, thats awesome:bowdown


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's crazy...nice fishing.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE! Thats a rare catch for sure. I see you have a dang good net man/web page guy Blake. haha


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

very nice fish(s)!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is one of the coolest things I have seen this year. Congratulations.


----------

